# Heading to the extended.



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like I will be heading to the Wasatch extended hunt next Wed. I got a much needed hall pass for the day. I was wondering if anyone knows off hand if you need to wear orange up Parleys this time of year. Also I will be trying a new area to me so if anyone wants to go and tag along, I'm game. My hunting partner screwed up his knee and doesn't know if he can make it. Thanks.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Depends on which side of Parleys and if there are any hunts going on. Usually this time of the year there is some kind of cow hunt going on the North side of Parleys. I don't believe you will ever need to wear orange on the South side of Parleys in the Cottonwoods since rifle aren't allowed up there. This is just what I have heard, so hopefully someone is more certain than I am.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Jahan is dead right. East canyon....orange, south side camo.


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. I hope it will be good after the storms.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

It's been spotty out there as I've been hunting 2-3 days a week on the extended. Some days the elk are thick. Others, not so much.

I was on the Park City side of the summit and did see what I think it one of the biggest bodied deer I've ever seen. Figures I have a rifle tag for northern and I saw this buck 2 days before the deer hunt opened.










KAPPPOW!


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Ya it figures of course I went to Strawberry to hunt elk and with my southern archery tag all I could do was watch bucks walk away. Anyways great looking buck.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I went out today, and would have been happy seeing a doe.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Have any of you hunted the Ogden Extended above Perry and Willard? Just wondering what to expect since I've never hunted up that way.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, it sucks don't go there.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

That's funny HJB! Seriously though, the Ogden/Willard areas get hut just as hard as anywhere else, and they have rifle hunts on the summits so a lot of the good bucks dive off into the private on teh East slope... I am willing to go after that buck pictured if someone want's to show me the way (hint, hint  )
I have a late tag in another state too, so I am trying to work out some time to go hunt the WE... maybe a couple guys from Willard/Perry want to go with me? Jeff?, Aaron? time and place please?


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

HJB said:


> Yeah, it sucks don't go there.


Where do you suggest I go then?


----------

